# minimum-mess bottle blasting...



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...I've seen at least a few folks mention that they don't drink canned beer when the topic of shooting beer cans comes up.

I can sympathize.

Though more higher-end breweries are using cans than ever before ( Oskar Blue comes immediately to mind ), for the most part, the good stuff comes in glass.

Now, I generally don't "plink" in the cans & catch-boxes sense, but I've been havin' a few tasty brews, & for some reason ( specifically, trying to make a video, then not being able to post it despite a fair amount of time invested in editing ), I just felt like breaking shit....by way of a one-man firing squad. One of the few remaining synapses not drown in the deluge had a spark, & I done figured out a way to address both problems -with bonus points!

First, the materials ( your preceded brands may vary ):















Just add heat, & voula:















Now here's where I earned some bonus points; I found a legitimate use for that laser from my other thread -to highlight the mostly contained damage this bottle suffered:















This method is NOT 100% mess proof, but it does allow for the firing of multiple shots at a glass bottle without leaving a perimeter of destruction. Originally, my thought was that this would be suitable You'll's "Chug & Plug" game, but the type of shard produced is of that fine powdery persuasion, so I wouldn't recommend tossing one up in the air after its already been shot.

I hope this can be useful


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sorry that my pictures are always crooked...

...I think MJ has given me a complex  LoL...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Turn your camera the other way  
What type of plants perished in your absence?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing ;-)
Cheerio


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

roirizla said:


> Turn your camera the other way
> What type of plants perished in your absence?


I thought I did...must've forgot half-way through the photo shoot. I'd like to pass some of the blame for my daftness on to my phone here, too. This one I've got now does nothing to aide the feeble-minded; at least my other ones had an idea of what I was trying to do, & would at least orient my pictures right...

I lost some lowland Nepenthese because she didn't water them out of spite. I shouldn't have mentioned it, as I'm over it now.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Thanks for showing ;-)
> Cheerio


Thanks for looking


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

What the heck did you do wrong?!? It's true what they say about hell hath no fury heh?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

roirizla said:


> What the heck did you do wrong?!? It's true what they say about **** hath no fury heh?


Left town for 5 weeks with only about 4 hours notice.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Oooph! Yeah, my wife would have a reaction to that too. You got off easy  Sorry about the plants though.


----------

